# Mesa/Boogie Mark IV Clip - Learning to Live



## jem7vwh (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, at least a little bit of it.

http://www.mp3lizard.com/download.cfm?id=22243

Recorded with the all mighty dollar store computer mic. None


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

sounds very good :rockon2:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2006)

dude sounds like asoung by Dragobforce but alot slower
but ya it sounds good


----------

